# Which is the best Ecollar to get ?



## GrizzlyGabe

I was wondering what the best E collar is to get. Brand wise, i am new to using one and i need to know, or have some sort of guidance whethere i should buy a: Tri-Tronics, Sportdog, Dogtra, or Innotek. I have heard that all the brands are good just looking for a little more input, or opinions and things people have experienced or learned with certain brands. Thanks.


----------



## taddy1340

Grizzly,

Do a search in the dog forum for e-collars. You should get plenty of results on this one. Lots of good info already posted.

Also, you may want to clarify what breed you have, what functions...i.e. beeper, vibrate, etc.

Best of luck!

Mike


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

I have a yellow lab. im going to be doing mostly upland and some waterfowl hunting with her. I probably should have said that. Thanks though i'll go look. Do you have any info on brands or experiences with a brand you like?


----------



## taddy1340

Grizz,

Check this out...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=26930


----------



## gundogguru

With E collars you get what you pay for. I have had about 4 diffrant brands over the years and the best I have found is the Tri Tronics. I have the PRO 500 and love it. Good luck.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

well i figured i'd be spending around 350 - 400 dollars on a good collar, but if i go the right route, i'll have it for a long time.


----------



## Bobm

Spend some money for some tapes and good instructional info before you use it. There is no better or quicker way to ruin a dog than to not understand this tool.


----------



## faithsdave

Another reason to get a Tri Tronics. They include a great dvd with the collars. I have the sport 60 and the field 70. Both are great. :beer:


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

I was gonna get either Tri-Tronics, or a Dogtra. Heard a few bad things about Sportdog from both places i looked, one told me to go with Tri-Tronics and one with Dogtra. I have looked at both, both seem great, I just need to pick one to fit my hunting situations best. I have read about using the collar and when to use it. I wasn't going to just hit my dog with a zap for nothing, i am gonna use it as a safety device more than anything, and to keep her in check incase she kicks up a **** or a deer and won't listen when i tell her to come. Thats what a dog trainer told me to do. He said he used them when a dog kicked up a deer and wouldn't listen, he'd hit it with a good zap and sooner or later the dog would put it together in it's mind that the deer is hurting me, so i won't pursue it anymore.


----------



## USAlx50

GrizzlyGabe said:


> I was gonna get either Tri-Tronics, or a Dogtra. Heard a few bad things about Sportdog from both places i looked, one told me to go with Tri-Tronics and one with Dogtra. I have looked at both, both seem great, I just need to pick one to fit my hunting situations best. I have read about using the collar and when to use it. I wasn't going to just hit my dog with a zap for nothing, i am gonna use it as a safety device more than anything, and to keep her in check incase she kicks up a **** or a deer and won't listen when i tell her to come. Thats what a dog trainer told me to do. He said he used them when a dog kicked up a deer and wouldn't listen, he'd hit it with a good zap and sooner or later the dog would put it together in it's mind that the deer is hurting me, so i won't pursue it anymore.


Theres a lot more to i then that. Dont use an e collar without knowing what you are doing first.

I was highly recomended Mike Lardy's E-collar conditioning dvd and it has helped me a ton in training basic obedience before i even got to the collar conditioning where it was equally valuable. You should pick up a copy at totalretriever.com


----------



## Bobm

> i am gonna use it as a safety device more than anything, and to keep her in check incase she kicks up a **** or a deer *and won't listen when i tell her to come.[/*quote]
Click to expand...

If a trainer told you that he doesn't know what hes doing if you plan to use it for deer proofing then you don't give acommand you remain silent and shock the dog when it get close to the deer.

That way the dog thinks the shock came from the deer.

Like I said you need to know what you are doing.

Save your money forget the collar or learn first.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

Well i didn't expect to just know what to do right off the bat, sorry if I made it sound like that. Thats all i know about the whole Ecollar thing. What a trainer told me when i went to his classes with my friend and his Wirehair. I figured i'd need to take a class or learn how to use it first. Sorry for the misunderstanding and sounding like a dumbass. Also thanks for the advice on what video to get or to get a video period.


----------



## taddy1340

Grizz,

Don't worry...you didn't sound like a dumba$$ and if you did we all do somedays! At least your humble enough to ask for help. I think you're on the right track. Try training your pup w/out in the meantime. Take the time to ask questions and self-educate.

Best of luck and keep asking :beer:

Mike


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

Thanks Mike. I figured if i had to ask for help, what better place than a place dedicated to outdoors ? All i know is we have hunted with Labs in my family for years, this is my first one, and i am gonna get her obedient before hand, then worry about the collar.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

My biggest trouble i have with the whole ecollar thing is, which to get. I mean i've heard great reviews about them. Dogtra and TriTronics is what i've narrowed it down to. The Dogtra 2200 or the Tritronics Pro series 100 or Flyway e Collar. I just want to get a good one first and have it for years. I know to learn before I use it because i've been told numerous times, more than I can remember, an E collar can ruin a dog.


----------



## Bobm

No such thing a stupid question stupid is not asking :beer: .

Unless you lab is a real hard head you probably don't need a e collar.

I use one daily training pointers but rarely use it training retrievers and for that matter I rarely push the button on the pointers.

They are ahighly overrated piece of equipment


----------



## englishpointer

i started with a dogtra( i liked the Vibrate/Page mode)
i then went up to a tritonics both were very dependable.
the tritronics does not have the page mode.
I found one that has the beeper , page, stimulation as well as locate, but i fail to have the name of at this point in time.
Also that one is about 500 and the tritonics i have is a beeper collar as well as stimulation.

One thing i was told is to use it on yourself to know what the collar does.
Let me tell you if you do this you will not be willing to over use it !!!


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

I've been told to do that too, try it first so you know before you put it on your dog. I dont want to use it either, i guess its just sort of puts you at ease in a way. i mean my uncle's lab is great, listens good, but sometimes she needs to get the tone to listen better if she gets out too far or just doesn't feel like listening since she is doing what she wants to do most. Which is not listen. I like the idea of a beeper mostly just so you know where they are if they stop, cause with a bell it stops with the stop.


----------



## NDTerminator

Really depends on what your primary use is. As I do a lot of water work, I use a Dogtra 1200. The reason is because both transmitter and collar are totally waterproof, and the transmitter is very compact. I can wear it on a call lanyard along with several calls and a whistle.

A word of caution here. Dogtra collars tend to be quite hot compared to Tritronics and others, so you'll have to feel out your settings carefully. You'll most likely find good response at very low settings...


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

I've heard that they are better for finding a good setting though compared to Tri-tronics. I was told that on level 1 the dog didn't feel the tri and on level 2 it was like too much. Then i was told on dogtra they have a lot more settings and they are easier to find a good one. Yeah i want to get a 2200 im thinking or a 1700 ncp by Dogtra. They look good to me and from what i've read. Im getting into waterfowl but i'll primarily be doing upland.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

GrizzlyGabe said:


> Heard a few bad things about Sportdog from both places i looked.


Grizz what kind of negative things have you heard about Sportdog? I too have been researching collars and have heard of nothing but praise on Sportdog, especially their customer service. The reason being as I am in the market for a two dog collar and I've come down to Sportdog or Dogtra. Both companies receive much praise from many who use them.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

I was told at Scheel's and at Gander Mountain that sportdog wasn't the way to go. I was looking at their SD-2000 wetlands collar, and they said they are ok, but Scheel's told me to go with a tri-tronics and Gander with a Dogtra.


----------



## Watchm!

I run a two dog SD-1800 and my brother has a SD-2000. SportDog has probably the best customer service out there.
Look around at as many as you can and then you will be able to form an opinion and get the one you like.


----------



## NDTerminator

Yes, Dogtra uses a rheostat type control, so it's easy to fine tune your levels. I'm going to get another before November. This one will be a 1700/two dog model...

On which ones are best, ecollars are much like optics in that you get what you pay for. Virtually all experienced trainers that I know, both pro and amateur, use either Dogtra or Tritronics....


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

Yeah i went to Gander again today and looked at a 2000 T&B model. It comes with a beeper and its a pro level collar for $350. Which is only 50 more than the 1700. It has 1 mile range, which is doulbe the 1700. The only thing i really like about the 1700 over the 2000 is that it has a LCD display of the level you are on, where the 2000 just has a little notch.


----------



## englishpointer

here is the one i am looking into.
copy and paste this to the address bar.

http://www.k9ecollars.com/Qstore/Qstore ... 99371153E1


----------



## hydro870

> I was highly recomended Mike Lardy's E-collar conditioning dvd and it has helped me a ton in training basic obedience before i even got to the collar conditioning where it was equally valuable. You should pick up a copy at totalretriever.com


I agree 100%. In fact, buy this dvd first, then buy the e-collar of your liking. Nothing worse than burn first learn later.

Hydro - who has used Tri-Tronics, but now uses a Dogtra 1200 NC.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

Ill have to watch that one then. thanks.


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster

none of them!!!
i almost ruined my dog because i was inexperienced.
there was a gentleman on this forum that stated " if you cant train a dog with out an e-collar, you will not be able to train one with one. (WORDS OF GOLD) i have learned that patience, a lot if repeat drills, and keeping it fun for the dog; has turned out to be the best way to train a dog.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

well im gonna get her to listen to me and be trained before i put a collar on her. thats what my uncle did with his lab and she works great. i know to not start out with the collar on her to train. i'll watch videos and get taught how to use it before I use it.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

NDTerminator said:


> Virtually all experienced trainers that I know, both pro and amateur, use either Dogtra or Tritronics....


ND,

Check out sportdogs pro staff, I think you'll recognize a couple of them.

http://www.sportdogbrand.com/pro_staff.htm


----------



## hydro870

> if you cant train a dog with out an e-collar, you will not be able to train one with one.


That is a great quote! With dog training there really is a lot to know - especially if using a force program. While I believe the force program is best, it is only best in knowledgable hands. I have seen a lot of inexperienced trainers use e-collars and I usually see a confused dog as well. With that said, the best dogs I have ever seen are the result of experienced trainers using e-collars. That Lardy video is GOLD, the first half of the video they don't even use the collar, you learn how to train the dog first.

:2cents:


----------



## ryanps18

the best dog training tool I think a guy could have is a british style slip lead and a good pair of running shoes.

I almost ruined a good springer using an e-collar. Its too bad that most of have to learn the hard way. I wish i would have had the books and videos that I have now before I bought that damn e-collar.

It might not be the easy way but I think you are able to build a better relationship with respect vs one of fear of getting burned.

I have no problem with people using them for advanced training and for big running dogs (asuming they know what the hell they are doing) but if you bought yourself a good lab you should not have to use one.

But you will and thats fine but find a good trainer and let him do the conditioning you will be much happier in the end.

Happy training!

It is quite a ride.


----------



## ryanps18

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> NDTerminator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually all experienced trainers that I know, both pro and amateur, use either Dogtra or Tritronics....
Click to expand...

I trainer is going to use the company that gives them the most money for promoting the product. I am not sure it has anything do with quality.


----------



## NDTerminator

I'm not referring to pro staffers getting paid to use a product. Frankly, I'm not impressed with any product because someone has his picture in the ad or on the website.

My meaning must have not been clear. I'm talking about the guys who taught me how to train and who I count as friends and mentors. Trainers I actually* know *.

I'll submit to the poster who asked the question that she go check out the Gundog Forum on the Duckhunters Refuge. No slight to this forum, but that one is by far the best gundog forum on the internet. There are many very knowledgable folks there, and it's moderated by one of the top pro trainers I know ( I'm taking my 6 mo old BLF to him for a couple months work next week). Ask this question there and see what answers you get...


----------



## ryanps18

terminator.

You are probably right the few trainers that I know that use e-collars all use tri-tronics. They seem to like them and they are not getting paid for using them as they are not the big commercial trainers that you see in all the advertisments.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Terminator,

It may be true that the pro staffers for these ecollar companies may be getting free equipment and such to endorse products. I still would have to think that they believe in the products they are endorsing. Let's face it they could probably get a deal with just about any company. To me it wouldn't make sense to endorse something that they didn't believe in or thought was subpar quality.

From the many posts on several gundog forums I have visited, Sportdog has what seems to be a very satisfied following, with customer service second to none. Not trying to take anything away from Dogtra or TT, just that I have heard just as many good reports from Sportdog owners as the others.

:2cents:


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

sorry it took so long to reply. well i talked to a friend who told me that sportdog is great. strong and they work good. all i know is what people have told me and i've read. but if you go with what you read they all are the best.


----------



## Danro

The general, all purpose collar would be the Sportdog SD-400. Its a great collar with a decent range and if you don't anticipate your dog being a mile or two away before you catch him, 400 yards would do fine. I don't see why anyone would really need SD-1800 or 2400 unless they're going to be on a hound or other long distance hunter.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

yeah. well i was at sportsman's warehouse yesterday and i found a classic 70 G2 tri- tronics on sale, im thinking i'll be buying it. its normally $300 and going for $220. Its a mile range, which is more than i'd need. It looks like a pretty good collar. Any opinions ? If I read any bad stuff about the 70 G2 i'll go with a Dogtra 1700 or a 2000 T&B.


----------



## BROWNDOG

The only problem with the classic 70 is that it only has a constant button, it does not have a nick button. Most E-collar programs that you would follow go with a nick rather than constant stimulation, through most of the program. I do have a classic 70 that I have had good luck with. One collar that really hasn't been mentioned yet is the DT Systems I have one of them also and have had really good luck with it as well, it has good range and a nick button as well. YTou can get a one dog unit for $200.00.
The one thing to remember with range is a 400 yard collar will work fine out to 400 yards on level open terrain, but you put some cover or hills and valleys in the picture and it cuts the range down, kind of the same way two way radios work.


----------



## ryanps18

I think if you spent as much time training your dog as you do researching e-collars you may find you don't need one after all.

Just giving you a hard time!!!


----------



## Springer

I would say buy the TT 70 as you can buy a beeper collar and turn it on/off remotely with this unit.
I just purchased one also at the Game Fair from the sportsmans tent.


----------



## englishpointer

I agree if training is done , you may not need one. 
BUT if you have a big running dog (like a englishpointer), what will you do if he starts running a deer or rabbit, then runs COMPLETELY out of sight.
With all your calling and yelling and whistle blowing , the dog has one thing in mind CATCH that big critter. 
TRUST ME if your dog runns big you need one for JUST IN CASE.

ALthouhg you need to properly introduce it to the dog.

Also he has to know the commands , for a god given fact , not a i think he does , you truely have to know he understands and knows the commands you are using and excute them properly when told to do so.WITHOUT hesitation, this may seem harsh but if he is running and you call him back, but he fails to listen and it is near a road with cars rolling and not paying attention . then what DEAD DOG.

just my humble opinion.


----------



## Benillibrother

grizz, go with the Tri-tronics, I have three of them, have had them six years now, they work great, the factory service is very fast. The field 70 G2 is a good starter collar and simple to operate and the 220 price is unbeatable. Good luck my friend.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Grizz,

Just picked up a 2002 T&B Dogtra - 2 dog setup. Tough choice between the Dogtra and the Sportdog, but the breeder of my pup also a proStaffer for Dogtra made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I really like it. The stimulation increments are linear, you can fine tune to just enough. You can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## Dick Monson

GG, I have Tri-Tronics #60 that I like. Wanted the beeper function more than anything and the control was big enough to use with gloves. I doubt any birds hear it and use it whoa or whoa and then turn the dog with a hand signal. He is hard to kennel without the collar if he doesn't think the day is over. With the collar he is a gentleman, no zap needed.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe

Yeah i bought a Classic 70 G2 for 220. Couldn't pass it up w/ a 10 dollar back from a card thing i have for sportsman's warehouse. I mean i saved almost 100 bucks, that covers a beeper if i want to get one in the future. It seems like it will be a good collar. heard good reviews on them.


----------

